# Enjoy your trip



## Val_4

Hi! I've been looking the translation in Finnish for this: 

Enjoy your trip
We will miss you


But, all translators give different answers...can someone help me please?!? 

Thanks!


----------



## sakvaka

My translation:

_Hyvää matkaa! _"Good trip!"
_Me kaipaamme sinua. _"We (will) miss you."


----------



## Val_4

Thanks a lot sakvaka... so, there's no way I can say "enjoy"??


----------



## sakvaka

There is: _Nauti matkastasi!_ I don't think this is as common as _Hyvää matkaa_. But it works as well.


----------

